
Show HN: Remindo – easily and quickly create SMS reminders - josephburchett
https://remindo.me
======
paulcarroty
Seems like doesn't works for Europe. Here's prices for any Twilio-like
services are high, haven't idea why.

~~~
josephburchett
Which area of Europe are you in? I have enabled international access, did not
know it needed to be turned in Twilio for SMS's to be sent to international
number.

Apologies, if you could try it again and let me know if you are able to get in
that would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
paulcarroty
It works now, thanks!

~~~
josephburchett
Glad to hear it! :-) Let me know if you run into any other problems.

------
slater
Typo in title tag - "Nerver forget" -> "Never forget"

~~~
josephburchett
Fixed it! If it still appears may be cached, clear your cache to see it
updated. Thanks!

